# Light quit working in new Aqueon Mini Bow 2.5 gallon



## zoogirl (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi. I'm new here and so glad t o find this great site! 

Bought the Aqueon 2.5 last month. Male Betta, Waylon, is thriving. After cleaning it last night, the light was still working, but overnight it quit. All else is fine. I noted on another site a few problems with it have occurred. 

I would so appreciate any advice or words of wisdom!

Thanks!!


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

dumb question, have you tried a new bulb?


----------



## mld02004 (Jan 4, 2013)

Did you check if the bulb is blown? Is so, they do sell replacements at petco. Or, is the bulb loose?


----------



## zoogirl (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks. Bulb definitely is not loose - will remove it after work and check its condition.


----------



## zoogirl (Jan 14, 2013)

Light is working now. Hmmm. 
Must not have been making a connection even though we messed with several different times this morning! Thanks again!


----------



## zoogirl (Jan 14, 2013)

Just a followup. Light doesn't work about every other morning. Going to take it all apart and restart. Guess it's not that important, but it does help with providing some heat. I'm still curious if others here have had this problem.

Thanks!


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I dropped the hood of my 5 gallon Mini Bow once, and busted the light fixture. They don't replace just the hood, either. If you don't have plants you don't need a light. But it does look nicer when you can see your fish well. What I did was use plastic wrap over the top of the tank (because of the filter air was still able to get in), and I got a desk lamp to put over it to provide light.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

zoogirl said:


> Just a followup. Light doesn't work about every other morning. Going to take it all apart and restart. Guess it's not that important, but it does help with providing some heat. I'm still curious if others here have had this problem.
> 
> Thanks!


using light as a heat source is rather unreliable. maybe the contact point of your bulb is corroded. get a new bulb from Petco or Petsmart and see if it improves. also clean the condensation on the underside of the hood so the water will not get into the socket when you take the lid off completely.


----------



## zoogirl (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks so much y'all. Will try your suggestions and hopefully it'll work as designed! Love the plastic wrap over the top (sans the light, of course.)


----------

